# Stripping gaggia baby boiler



## peche (Dec 2, 2012)

I keep getting a blocked solenoid on my Gaggia Baby Class so have decided to strip the boiler to remove any scale inside.

I'm having some trouble removing the hose at the top of the boiler that connects to the steam switch. I have removed the 2 M5 bolts but can't separate the metal attachment (Number 25 on http://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk/download-document/gaggia-new-baby-06-class). The diagram suggests they should come apart but I don't want to force it. Any tips on getting them apart (if indeed they are supposed to come apart?)

This is the piece in question http://i.imgur.com/mvUkxMb.jpg

Thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

It should twist with a bit of lateral movement. Try getting something underneath it to pull it up?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Place the end of a flat bladed screwdriver underneath the pipe connection and gently lever against the top of the boiler, there is a stub on the U/side of the fitting which tends to corrode into the top of the boiler, there is also an "O" ring seal .Just work at it gently and it will come out.


----------



## peche (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips - prying it open's not working unfortunately and I'm starting to scratch up the top of the boiler. It's been attached for 6 years so I guess it's stuck pretty fast.

However despite all that I've been able to get the boiler apart and can now give it a clean so I'm hoping I don't need to bother removing the steam pipe after all.

While I've got a forum thread on the subject.. what's a good way to get all the gunk out the inside of the boiler?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

peche said:


> Thanks for the tips - prying it open's not working unfortunately and I'm starting to scratch up the top of the boiler. It's been attached for 6 years so I guess it's stuck pretty fast.
> 
> However despite all that I've been able to get the boiler apart and can now give it a clean so I'm hoping I don't need to bother removing the steam pipe after all.
> 
> While I've got a forum thread on the subject.. what's a good way to get all the gunk out the inside of the boiler?


It's scale, so scoop out what you can and then a good soak in Citric acid (Dezcal is good) over the course of a few days should get rid of it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

peche said:


> Thanks for the tips - prying it open's not working unfortunately and I'm starting to scratch up the top of the boiler. It's been attached for 6 years so I guess it's stuck pretty fast.
> 
> However despite all that I've been able to get the boiler apart and can now give it a clean so I'm hoping I don't need to bother removing the steam pipe after all.
> 
> While I've got a forum thread on the subject.. what's a good way to get all the gunk out the inside of the boiler?


Turn it upside down and put some descaler in it and let it soak.


----------



## peche (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks all - it's had a good soak and thankfully I was able to put it back together without any screws left over. The pump sounds better now.. it used to change pitch as water came out but now it has only a satisfying low hum.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

A tip that works for me is that once descaled, it may look like scale has disappeared however I pop the boiler in an oven for about 5-10 mins and remove (with oven gloves!) and the boiler will be nice and dry & any remaining scale will be visible.


----------

